# Mountain Lion Doing Some Shopping



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://kutv.com/news/top-stories/stories/mountain-lion-spotted-sandy-12230.shtml

A shot was fired????? First a dog, now a cat.....................


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

didn't look like a high percentage shot right there, hope the bullet didn't come close to someone!!!...... But a city cat is a dead cat either way.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I just love all of the intelligent speculation. "Officials don't know how it got where it was or where it came from". uhmm, maybe it walked????? It's next to the Trax line. maybe it rode the train. Front Runner up from Provo?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I blame Rainbow people...


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree, who would want to be in the woods with the Rainbow People?????


----------

